# Dzelži / Hardware >  Kondensatoru pārlodēšana

## MeeBee

Sveiki! Saskāros ar vēl nebijušu tēmu- labu laiku jau ņemos ar kondensatoru pārlodēšanu PC mātes platēm, monitoriem un barošanas blokiem... Par cik to daru tīri mehāniski, nebiju tēmā līdz galam ieurbies. Tad nu tā- manās rokās nonāca viena mātes plate (MSI N1996), kurai ir uzpūties viens no procesora barošanas ķēdes kondīšiem. Par cik pie rokas uz sitiena nebija tādas kapacitātes kondīša (6.3V/1800uF), jautāju vienam no biedriem pēc alternatīvas. Viņš man paskaidroja, ka varot ielodēt mātes platē tādas pašas voltāžas kondi, kuram kapacitāte ir augstāka nekā vecajam. Kad šo joku izstāstīju sava ofisa datortīklu administratoram, viņš skaidroja savu versiju- ka varot aizstāt kondi ar tādu, kuram lielāka voltāža, bet kapacitātei jābūt tādai pašai. Principā- cik cilvēku, tik viedokļu. Pie sevis domāju, ka diez vai ķēde spēs pabarot,piemēram, 16V kondensatoru ar tādu pašu kapacitāti, bet ja ielikšu 6.3V kondensatoru ar 3300 uF kapacitāti, mainīsies strāvas impulsa garums minētajā barošanas ķēdē.. Lūdzu iesakiet, ko un kā drīkst aizstāt voltāžas un kapacitātes ziņā, ja runa iet par mātes platēm un, ir vēlme, lai tās vēl kādu brīdi dzīvo  :: 
Jau iepriekš pateicos par palīdzību!  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kad šo joku izstāstīju sava ofisa datortīklu administratoram, viņš  skaidroja savu versiju- ka varot aizstāt kondi ar tādu, kuram lielāka  voltāža, bet kapacitātei jābūt tādai pašai.


 Manis pēc Tavs administrators var iet sevis pēc.  :: 
Tie kondiķi tur nestāv lai formētu kautkādus strāvas impulsus. Tie tur ir lai jebkādus impulsus nofiltrētu. Jo lielāka kapacitāte, jo labāk kondensators veiks šu darbu.
Rāžošanā izvēlas mazāko pieļaujamo nominālu, lai būtu lētāk. (Tāpēc arī pūšās  :: ). Ja vien gabarīti atļauj, droši liec lielākas kapacitātes.
Mazāka sprieguma kondensatoru gan nedrīkst likt! Kāpēc?- Domā pats!
Savukārt kondensatoriem ar lielāku darba spriegumu ir lielāks ESR, kas arī nav vēlams.

----------


## Janis

Par pēdējo gan var pastrīdēties. Parasti iesaka uzpūtušos kondensātorus nomanīt ar tādiem, kuriem nominālā voltāža ir par vienu soli augstāka.  Piemēram, sešv0ltīgo vietā likt 10V. Jo viņiem arī ir augstāks pieļaujamo pulsāciju procents uz līdzstrāvas. Mazāk karsīs un līdz ar to mazāka iespējamība, ka atkal uzpūtīsies. Bet  bieži var gadīties ka uz plates lielākiem kondensātoriem nemaz nav vietas.
Lielākas kapacitātes kondensātoriem ir mazāks esr, tie ir labāki, bet atkal var atdurties blakus esošajās detaļās.  :: 
Protams, ja dažu simtu mikrofarādu vietā ieliks 10 tūkstošus, pastāv iespēja ar strāvas impulsu nokaut vārgāku diodi pirms viņa, bat parasti tā neviens nedara.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Šo elektrolītkondensatoru nominālu tolerances ir visai palielas. Nav kritiski; bez problēmām var likt nākošo rindā (minētajā gadījumā 1,8 mF vietā nebūs par skādi 2,2 mF, piemēram) un lielāku pēc sprieguma. Pieļaujamajai mainīgajai komponentei jābūt _datašītā_. Tik ej nu tici visam, kas rakstīts! Sirdsapziņas nomierināšanai (un kā labticīgs lietotājs) parasti izvēlos tos, kam 105 Celsija grādi 85-u vietā.

----------


## MeeBee

Paldies par noderīgo informāciju!!!  ::

----------


## Edmundo

Ja zinātu spriegumu ar kādu darbojas processori, tad nerastos šādi jautājumi. To apliecina arī 2.5V polimērie kond. uz jaunajām platēm.

----------


## ivog

> parasti izvēlos tos, kam 105 Celsija grādi 85-u vietā.


 Es, ja godīgi, veikalā nemaz neesmu manījis 85 grādu kondiķus, parasti visi ir 105. Bet neesmu arī īpaši meklējis.

----------


## Edmundo

http://www.elkomp.lv/en/shop.php?cid=314

----------

